# Hello all new here!!!!



## fourfiftyfred (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello all I just found your site and have a few ?'s. My wife has a few frill pigeons (I hope that is what they are). We recently acquired a old wire style corn crib that we have moved home and anchored to a concrete pad it has a nice sloped roof. We are wondering if this would make a good pigeon coop? we are trying to figure out what to put in it for nesting boxes right now, We have alot of 5 gallon pails with lids that I can cut for access. wondering if this ideal would work or can someone guide us in the right direction. the crib is 15 feet across and 18 feet tall.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! You may want to put a false ceiling in it a few inches higher than you are so you can easily catch the birds. Where are you located? If it is all wire (other than the top) you will need to make part of it solid or cover it with tarps to keep the wind and weather out, especially if you live somewhere other than the southwest for example. Leave the side facing the South open with wire preferably with the other 3 "sides" (I know that may be hard with a round cage haha) somewhat solid. Pigeons can withstand pretty extreme climates but their biggest enemy is cold persistent winds, which help drain the heat away from their body and lower their immune system. Not a big deal during the day at this time of year, but even places like So. California can get pretty chilly at night.

Anyhoo, here are some ideas for nestboxes! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/108318242248538100395/LoftPictures#5134222012156809874
https://picasaweb.google.com/108318242248538100395/LoftPictures#5374396168907016786
https://picasaweb.google.com/108318242248538100395/LoftPictures#5374396456222778258
https://picasaweb.google.com/108318242248538100395/LoftPictures#5701699992534150018
https://picasaweb.google.com/108318242248538100395/October15th2010#5532143784000056034
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/New Pigeon Pics 12-2-09/20091212-DSC_4583.jpg
http://www.abbeylawn.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/STANDARD-SET-4-NEST-BOXES-MESH-FRONT-001.jpg
http://media.masslive.com/living_impact/photo/031710-pigeons-nestingjpg-219ecbd1ddd0b373_medium.jpg
http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/images/global/ba/BantamorPigeonNestBox.jpg
http://cdn.backyardchickens.com/f/f7/f74d7981_ChickenHouseNestBoxes.jpeg
http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/yelim63/chickencoop11.jpg
http://www.fotothing.com/photos/96b/96b5ff1de3427a33110525917f94ab69.jpg
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa283/redhotroxi/pigeon coop/DSCN3386_0600_edited-1.jpg
http://img0107.popscreencdn.com/161...chicken-nesting-box-chicken-coop-10-holes.jpg


Lots of them, sorry. I have seen people nail up small milk crates, use those metal chicken nest boxes, use buckets with holes cut in (mounted either verticle or horizontal), or most of us just make pigeon nest boxes like those square cubby holes you'll see in most of the pics. With those, a nest bowl is usually used to keep the nest together and eggs in place. Or a board or even some bricks lined up to make a smaller area in the corner of the box to serve the same purpose. You'll see a lot of them with nest fronts - usually wire or dowels. Some block in the box and leave a little opening and perch - helps keep the pairs from fighting in the boxes and potentially squashing eggs/babies. Also most of them the perch folds up to block off the entrance completely so that you can lock the pair in the nest box (assuming it is large enough for that) to get them settled to that box rather than letting them pick on their own (results in some fighting). Some of them only close in half of the box and leave the other half open. This can give the side with the bowl/nest some privacy while leaving the other half open for entrance. OR it can be used to lock a cockbird in each box and allow the hens to choose their cock and nest box. Which once again, gets the cocks used to THAT box being theirs and they'll usually protect it rather than fighting for a different one. Those fancy nest fronts are mostly used by people who have racing homers. But I figured I would try to explain why you are seeing them there and what they are used for. Something simple and open would work just fine for your birds, especially if they are given plenty of options and don't need to fight over territory as much.


----------



## fourfiftyfred (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. We live in lower southwest MI. We have a tarp that will cover all but about a 3 foot strip which we intend to use during the winter, All are pearches are removable so that should help with catching the birds most are friendly towards my wife. We will be putting some cardboard tubes about 12" in dia. up in the top for them to hang out on. We are not breaders but we have had 4 pair hatch out. I will probaly build a couple 2 section nesting boxes as well.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

I would echo the idea that *"MOE"* suggested about installing a false ceiling. If the birds are always within your reach it will be easier for you and your wife to catch (manage) them.


----------

